
Show HN: A new annotation tool for information extraction with Mechanical Turk - varal7
https://github.com/varal7/ieturk
======
ninjin
This looks really really nice, do you have any plan to add relational
annotation support as well? Asking since a student is about to embark on a
project that would require it. In hindsight, I regret that we did not get
around to implementing Mechanical Turk support back when we made brat. [1]

[1]: [http://brat.nlplab.org/](http://brat.nlplab.org/)

~~~
varal7
Thank you! I had no plans to add this feature in the immediate future (I also
need to work on the project I built this for). I might consider doing it if
people want it, in which case I will help brat for inspiration.

~~~
varal7
I will use* brat for inspiration

------
mohi13
Can also you Dataturks do a similar thing, hooking up with Mturks/your own
team..also allows overlapping selection and NER+Classification etc. Adding
extra data and much more.

Here is an online demo:

[https://dataturks.com/projects/Dataturks/Demo%20Document%20A...](https://dataturks.com/projects/Dataturks/Demo%20Document%20Annotations)

~~~
varal7
This is a nice product! I appreciate that you made a free version: very
valuable for students

------
glaucon
Could someone explain to me what this is used for ?

I know what Mechanical Turk is. I know what "annotation" is (and I'm proud of
it) but beyond that I don't understand what this is useful for.

Thanks.

------
natch
Nice. One confusing thing about the demo is: isn't SMTP the clear answer for a
protocol mentioned in the description? And does it accommodate multiple
answers for the same category?

~~~
varal7
Good catch. Yes, it should be SMTP. Yes, you can extract multiple spans from
the text.

